# Post Your Christmas List!



## lowcar100 (Nov 3, 2005)

well, Halloween and those annoying Trick-or-Treaters are gone for a year and soon after Thanksgiving we have Christmas around the bend! What are you planning on asking for / getting?

Personally I will be building a pc in the very near future but I have no furniture or games. I will probably ask for peace on Earth as always, and a pc desk / chair combo and then F.E.A.R and probably Age of Empires 3. I will also need some new parts for my bike seeing as right now my handlebars are bent and my pedals are dying. Oddesy Civilians for bars and whatever pedals have the most grip.


----------



## 4W4K3 (Nov 3, 2005)

A car, and if i have a job it's almost definite. Been looking at a Mazda Miata, that is my first choice so far.

I no longer know what I want for X-Mas anymore. Some cash in my hand would be nice, but then my GF would just take it.

I got a good one. Give me the perfect gift for Ashleigh. She will be happy, I will be happy, Merry Christmas everyone. I'm a genius.


----------



## diduknowthat (Nov 3, 2005)

hmm...I usually dont get much for christmas cause I just tell my parents to give me the money and i'll buy the stuff i need during thanksgiving. I might ask for some parts i may need for my suitcase computer such as an LCD monitor if theres any really cheap ones.


----------



## skidude (Nov 3, 2005)

1- Ipod (still getting by on my CD player with 30 somethin CD's)
2- COD 2
3- AOE 3
4- Quake 4
5- FEAR
6- CD's
7- Movies


----------



## Xycron (Nov 3, 2005)

liuliuboy said:
			
		

> hmm...I usually dont get much for christmas cause I just tell my parents to give me the money and i'll buy the stuff i need during thanksgiving. I might ask for some parts i may need for my suitcase computer such as an LCD monitor if theres any really cheap ones.



At least they give you presents


----------



## pc club guy (Nov 3, 2005)

sex, sex.....mmmmmm..and the turkey for me


----------



## Geoff (Nov 3, 2005)

A nice day with my friends and family


----------



## bigsaucybob (Nov 3, 2005)

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> A nice day with my friends and family



are u being serious? cause if u r thats cool. im probably gonna get the xbox 360 cause by then im gonna know wat its like and websites are gonna have reviews for it and stuff like that. if its good im getting that but its not im gonna probably upgrade my mobo and processor.


----------



## Geoff (Nov 3, 2005)

bigsaucybob said:
			
		

> are u being serious? cause if u r thats cool. im probably gonna get the xbox 360 cause by then im gonna know wat its like and websites are gonna have reviews for it and stuff like that. if its good im getting that but its not im gonna probably upgrade my mobo and processor.



I like being around my family, but i also like getting presents 

I wouldnt want the xbox360, after playing it at bestbuy i thought it would be much better then it was.  I'll probably ask for dome dvd's, cash, few things for my car, and a few other things.


----------



## Don't Hack!!! (Nov 3, 2005)

1. Seriously i want a very happy day with friends and family
2. EVGA 6800gt 
3. HDD around 300 more gigs
4. Violin around 4,000 dollars


----------



## Ku-sama (Nov 3, 2005)

1: SLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP
2: 4 weeks of snow to kill school
3: Katie to go out with me
4: for about 10 more preators
5: moderation status 
6: cash
7:a fun filled day with my family, and hopefully my bro


----------



## Apathetic (Nov 3, 2005)

CD's
HL2
DS games
Uhh I dont know what I should get.  I want a lappy but thats out of the price range for xmas


----------



## Camper (Nov 3, 2005)

2 7800 GTX's
DFI SLI MOBO
AMD 4800+
and some really good RAM


----------



## fatal1ty_fan (Nov 3, 2005)

i want FEAR, aoe3, HL2, COD2, and another 6600gt to sli and NO one should get the 360 (its junk)  

and thats about it 


one more thing a car but im not going to get it


----------



## Verve (Nov 3, 2005)

Ku-sama said:
			
		

> 1: SLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP
> 2: 4 weeks of snow to kill school
> 3: Katie to go out with me
> 4: for about 10 more preators
> ...


Moderator status? lol, no offence but what does that give you? Pride, honor, respect? I don't mean to make fun of you but online status isn't really as important as real life. Unless online _is_ your real life  anyway I just get enjoyment from posting, helping people out, and getting helped out and all that.  

My list:

To have a winning season in basketball (homeschool team stinks)
Maybe a good movie or two that comes out on DVD around then.
Possibly a computer game, like Halo (stuck with trial right now+ I have a crappy system)


----------



## kobaj (Nov 3, 2005)

I guess I should post it now, Ill forget about it by christmas if I dont stick it someware.  

Before Christmas, Does this part count.
1.Buy myself a new CPU.
2.Violin-Please I hope to get a second clarinet.  

For Christmas.
1.Half life 2
2.Wireless gaming keyboard and mouse.

Giving. (/getting)
1.My bro the XBOX 360 w/halo 2.  
2.Ill probibly make my parents breakfast in bed.

And of cource world peace goes under all the categories.


----------



## shupola (Nov 3, 2005)

kobaj said:
			
		

> Giving. (/getting)
> 1.My bro the XBOX 360 w/halo 2.



man talk about a generous bro


----------



## shupola (Nov 3, 2005)

4W4K3 said:
			
		

> Been looking at a Mazda Miata




cool i have one of those. what year r u looking at??

mine is a 95, but it is still in good shape. i love to drop the top and ride.


----------



## 4W4K3 (Nov 3, 2005)

shupola said:
			
		

> cool i have one of those. what year r u looking at??
> 
> mine is a 95, but it is still in good shape. i love to drop the top and ride.



Anything 90's really, I know I can't afford a 2000 or later unless it's been driven into the ground (which i don't want anyways lol.) I love the look of the 90' through 94' i think it was. looking at the 06' i want to barf. hopefully i can get a job and my parents will find me one with less than 70K miles on it ($5K limit). i don't mind working on it and putting money into it, just as long as it's semi-drivable when i first get it.


----------



## OS Dragon (Nov 3, 2005)

A really good snowball fight.


----------



## Geoff (Nov 3, 2005)

OS Dragon said:
			
		

> A really good snowball fight.




I bet were gonna get an early winter in NH, since it already snowed in october and it doesnt usually snow till late november!  Not to mention its 26F our right now... brrr


----------



## elmarcorulz (Nov 3, 2005)

> Been looking at a Mazda Miata


Smooth!


			
				pc club guy said:
			
		

> sex, sex.....mmmmmm..and the turkey for me


From your parents? 


> I bet were gonna get an early winter in NH, since it already snowed in october


We (in England) just had the hottest otcober on UK records, something like 25°c in some parts. Curse you global warming! curse you to hades


----------



## Geoff (Nov 3, 2005)

pc club guy said:
			
		

> sex, sex.....mmmmmm..and the turkey for me





			
				elmarcorulz said:
			
		

> From your parents?



Thats just wrong...lol


----------



## kof2000 (Nov 3, 2005)

i bet some fools are naughty


----------



## OS Dragon (Nov 3, 2005)

> I bet were gonna get an early winter in NH, since it already snowed in october and it doesnt usually snow till late november! Not to mention its 26F our right now... brrr


The weather in Britian is really weird. Sometimes it doesn't snow until January  and by then no one is in the mood for the snoball fight.



			
				geoff5093 said:
			
		

> elmarcorulz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very. Make me cringe, even thinking about it.


----------



## MatrixEVO (Nov 3, 2005)

Ok, back to Christmas lists then:

-Cash
-New sound card
-Partial pay for a laptop
-A fun Christmas vacation


----------



## s_m_w_d (Nov 3, 2005)

A pair of socks lol


----------



## Raditz (Nov 3, 2005)

1. ipod
2. psp
3. a nice sexey girlfriend
4. a laptop with an ati card.


----------



## spacedude89 (Nov 3, 2005)

err,
A subaru Wrx Sti
a Dell XPS laptop
a new motherboard
some video cards
a X-Fi
a pair of $2,600 Qualia 010 Headphones for my ipod
http://www.bluefi.co.uk/news/sony_qualia_010_headphones.html

ohh, a plasma tv, and one of those apple cinema displays for my computer!


----------



## skidude (Nov 3, 2005)

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> I bet were gonna get an early winter in NH, since it already snowed in october and it doesnt usually snow till late november!  Not to mention its 26F our right now... brrr



I hear ya man.... damn its cold...


----------



## IOStream (Nov 3, 2005)

I hope to have my computer completely built.. I mean DONE!!  I'll have it running by next week.. but I wont have all the parts in it yet.

<:Final Specs For Computer Codenamed: "Papa Smurf" :>
---------------------
AMD Athlon 64 X2 4400+
ASUS A8N-SLI Premium Socket 939 Motherboard
4 Gig Corsair RAM PC3200
4 WD 160Gig Hard drives
Duel GeForce 7800GTX's in SLI
Koolance EXOS-2 Water Cooling kit (Black)
Koolance CPU-300-V10 CPU water block
Koolance VID-NV2-L06 VGA water block
Lite-on DVD-RW Burner And Lite-On Combo Drive
ThermalTake Shark Case (Black)
ASPIRE 680W Power Supply
19" SAMSUNG monitor (Black)
Saitek Gamers Keyboard
Logitech MX310 Mouse
Logitech X-530 5.1 Surround Speakers
Windows XP Pro (SP2)

Did I catch it all? I have about 80% of it right now.. all I need is the processor and graphics card to actually boot it up.  Codename based on the colors.. its blue, its big, its Papa Smurf!  

Also.. those new liquid cooled RAM blocks from koolance look really tasty too!


----------



## Verve (Nov 3, 2005)

Global warming is a fabricated myth. The world is in a cycle. (reffering to elmarcorulz's post)


----------



## Archangel (Nov 3, 2005)

the only problem is.. the cycle is way ahead of scedule due to the humans.


----------



## Verve (Nov 3, 2005)

Naw, look at the charts. Nothing is out of whack, the flux in temperature is still quite normal when you look at the long term. We'll be cool again in good time  Anyway this is off the topic.


----------



## super_xero (Nov 3, 2005)

i want my new pc but you no parents  say ive got a decent one allready  no i dont


----------



## Ku-sama (Nov 3, 2005)

specs?


----------



## mash (Nov 3, 2005)

Since I'll have a PC built by then, my list will be something like this (in no order)

Gift Cards (ebgames or target)
Star Wars Battlefront II
Battlefield 2
1gb RAM
Age of Empires III
Gaming Headset
Footswitch for guitar amp
Leather guitar strap

And some other stuff by then, probably. I obviously wont get all of it, though.


----------



## Lamilia (Dec 1, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> the only problem is.. the cycle is way ahead of scedule due to the humans.


there's this one story about this scorpion that has to go across a lake and it sees a frog so it asks it for a ride acros the lake and knowing that the scorpion won't poison the frog because it will then drown too it takes it across the lake and halfway there the scorpion poisons the frog and the frog says "why did you do that now we will both surely die" and the scorpion said "i can't help it, its in my nature" i think its the same thing with humans and the earth we can't help it that we are killing the earth. anyways all i want for christmas is a decent gaming pc and 1 good pc game.


----------



## SD_Ryoko (Dec 1, 2005)

List:

A good woman.  Whos not fugly either.

gg no rm kk thx!

Well, honestly, I just want my ex back.  But thats like wishing for world peace.  So we just wish for something new


----------



## Ch!ck3N HuNT3R (Dec 1, 2005)

1) new comp.
7800GTX 512
2GB Ram
3700+ 

2) BF2
    F.E.A.R

im going to get these.


----------



## SD_Ryoko (Dec 1, 2005)

BF2 is a damn good game.  I been playing it for three days, and I'm still pretending my car is an APC with machine guns mounted on top and 6 wheels.

Don't get in my way 

The only thing is the smoothness of the games engine; the graphics pan very smoothly, but when you get in a tank or jeep it the screen jumps around all over the place and its so bad it hurts your eyes.  Almost like a glitch or something, and you'll never hit anything.

And I can't seem to kill ANYONE with a normal gun.... I must suxxor

Two guys with same guns, not moving, standing DIRECTLY in front of eachother - I will ALWAYS die, and he doesn't.  I just don't get it.  Its not like that Unreal.....but I guess unreal is...not real.  I don't know what the secret is.  And my ping to server is like 70's usually, so I'm clueless.

Some people fly the planes and choppers AMAZINGLY well, but I can't even get them off the landing strip without wrecking.  Sigh.


----------



## super_xero (Dec 1, 2005)

1.carmen electra
2.7800gtx
3.4200 x2 
4.loads of dvds


----------



## skidude (Dec 1, 2005)

super_xero said:
			
		

> 1.carmen electra




TOO LATE!! Shes mine first


----------



## Fuzz (Dec 1, 2005)

1. Sleep
2. Girlfriend
3. Ipod
4. 7800GTX 512
5. AMD X2 4800+
6. Tires for my Truck (I already got them)
7. 5" Smoke Stacks for my truck
8. Clothes


----------



## CmoAMD (Dec 1, 2005)

Dang... well me and my family is poor so ill probably get
Clothes I dont like, clothes I dont like, and.... a little money.


----------



## The-Llamalizer (Dec 1, 2005)

1.Logitech G15 Gaming Keyboard - $83.99
2.Battlefield 2 for the PC - $39.99-49.99
3.Age of Empires III for the PC - $49.99
4.Dawn of War: Winter Assault Expansion Pack for the PC - $29.99
5.The Xbox 360 Gaming System (not Core system) - $399.99
6.Perfect Dark Zero Limited Collector’s Edition for the Xbox 360 - $59.99
7.Project Gotham Racing 3 for the Xbox 360 - $49.99
8.1-2 Wireless controllers for the Xbox 360 - $49.99 each
9.1-2 Play and Charge kits for the Xbox 360 - $19.99 each
10.FootJoy/Etonic Golf Gloves, Men’s Small-Medium Cadet, Left Hand – est. $12.99
11. The Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King Collector’s Edition DVD - $29.99
12. Reservoir Dogs DVD - $9.99
13.Ocean’s Twelve DVD - $14.99
14. Dicken’s Village Pieces - $varying
15.Steibach Nutcrackers - $varying
16. The Complete Calvin and Hobbes hardcover comic book collection - $105-150
17. Don’t Believe the Truth by Oasis, CD - ~$15.00
18.Hipeponymous by the Tragically Hip, CD and DVD Box Set - $54.99
19. In A Coma: 1995-2005 by Matthew Good, CD and Bonus DVD Set - $54.99
20.The Shroud of the Thwacker Hardcover Novel by Chris Elliot - $15.00-25.00
21.Samsung 27” Flat-Tube  HDTV Model: TXR2765 - $449.99

*Prices based upon Amazon.com and Bestbuy.com


I just copied an pasted this from my word document i had made up for the family. total is ~$2000 allowing if allowing for $500 in nutcrackers and village pieces. i collect nutcrackers, and i dont want them crappy 10 chinese ones. steinbachs are high quality hand made in germany, hence the expense. i also design the village. they are my moms pieces but i love designing it. i kinda wanna be an architect/engineer.

EDIT: to all of u who want ipods. they are overpriced. if u want video, get a portable media player like the creative. the screen is so much better. wtf would u watch a video on such a tiny screen?! And get a player that doesnt play is some dumb apple proprietary format and one that u can replace ur own battery in. i recommend creative, i love my zen xtra 40gb. /of die ipod rant.


----------



## SD_Ryoko (Dec 1, 2005)

CmoAMD said:
			
		

> Dang... well me and my family is poor....





			
				CmoAMD said:
			
		

> CPU: AMD X2 4400 (OC)
> GPU: 1 x XFX Nvidia 7800GTX 256MB



Certainly a contradiction 

I myself don't participate much in gift-giving.  All a big scam.

You spend on me, I spend more than you did on you, lets just not and we break even.  Tada!

I would LOVE getting clothes if people bought things like; nike dri-fit shirts, cool t-shirts, dockers, and nice dress shirts.  Can always use those.

But NOoOOOO - Everyone buys me those black t-shirts with some white text slogan on it about going crazy or sex or something, and you won't catch me dead in them.

Except one I seen - 'My Ex Swallows'.  I'd wear that one to the bar.  THATS IT


----------



## vanquished (Dec 1, 2005)

Hey Fuzz, did you mean 5' smoke stacks for your truck?
Anyways,
I just built killer pc so not much i need there,
Wanted am monitor then i found one.
I guess all i want is my dads BMW for my car (very good chance after he gets the corvette)
hmmm, if not that then im not sure.... I guess for my brother to stay at college for christmas so i dont have to deal with his annoying GF/

__________________________________________________________________
AMD Athlon X2 4600
Evga 6800gt
2 Gb ram
400 GB SATA HDD
16 Fans 
550 w power supply




MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## vanquished (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh Yah!!!,
There was one more thing that ill get myself for christmas.
Kevlar Gloves with Carbon-fiber knuckles...
90 Dollars
- Jack


----------



## 4W4K3 (Dec 1, 2005)

I'll go, again, I think I already posted earlier but I dunno.

1) New PC (sig) - ~$500
2) First car - $5000
3) Memory Flash Drive - $50
4) More clothes - ???

PC is a definite, I'm buying it. Car is looking like 80% chance of "yes", as I have been a good boy  Flash Drive, maybe, clothes, maybe.


----------



## elmarcorulz (Dec 2, 2005)

4W4K3 said:
			
		

> 1) New PC (sig) - ~$500
> 2) First car - $5000
> 3) Memory Flash Drive - $50


Halle Berry naked in your bed - Pricless

hehe, couldnt resist


----------



## 4W4K3 (Dec 2, 2005)

Halle Berry? I'd take my GF...but that's not going to happen.


----------



## Lamilia (Dec 5, 2005)

4W4K3 said:
			
		

> Halle Berry? I'd take my GF...but that's not going to happen.


never say never...or not whatever


----------



## jancz3rt (Dec 5, 2005)

*Hahah*

My greatest present is my girlfriend 

Everything else is secondary to say the least...

JAN


----------



## skidude (Dec 5, 2005)

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> My greatest present is my girlfriend
> 
> Everything else is secondary to say the least...
> 
> JAN



You guys still doing well?


----------



## Geoff (Dec 5, 2005)

The-Llamalizer said:
			
		

> I just copied an pasted this from my word document i had made up for the family. total is ~$2000 allowing if allowing for $500 in nutcrackers and village pieces.



Your family spends $2000 on you?!?


----------



## The-Llamalizer (Dec 5, 2005)

not even close. thats not a "u must buy me all this or i will leave the family" list. its a list of options. my list says: "this stuff is some stuff i would like to have, and whatever off of here u feel is good to buy, thats cool".


----------



## Geoff (Dec 5, 2005)

Ohh ok, thought your family was related to bill gates or something. lol


----------



## jancz3rt (Dec 5, 2005)

*Yup *



			
				skidude said:
			
		

> You guys still doing well?



It's great. Thanks for asking. What more could I ask for than a great relationship with a beautiful girl...and dude I mean beautiful ))

JAN


----------



## LastElement0 (Dec 5, 2005)

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> It's great. Thanks for asking. What more could I ask for than a great relationship with a beautiful girl...and dude I mean beautiful ))
> 
> JAN



how beautiful we talking here? obviously there's no one like her. but who would u say she most resembles?


----------



## Ku-sama (Dec 5, 2005)

Actully new list:

1: XFX GeForce 6800GS (for SLI)
2: Games
3: your mom


----------



## skidude (Dec 5, 2005)

LastElement0 said:
			
		

> how beautiful we talking here? obviously there's no one like her. but who would u say she most resembles?




Take a look at her in his old post:

http://computerforum.com/showpost.php?p=143263&postcount=68


----------



## Rambo (Dec 5, 2005)

I hoping to get half of a new PC, the other half I'm going to be buying.

MSI K8N Neo4

AMD 64 3000+ (Venice)

6800GT PCI-Express

The other stuff you don't really need to know...


----------



## TheChef (Dec 6, 2005)

Hopefully:

1)Windows XP

2) 80GB SATA II HD

3)Wire Sleeving Kit

I'll probably buy a 6800GS on my own, as the list above is already pushing the budget....


----------



## Rambo (Dec 6, 2005)

TheChef said:
			
		

> I'll probably buy a 6800GS on my own, as the list above is already pushing the budget....



Just prefix your sentences with, 'Mummy, please can you...'


----------



## TheChef (Dec 6, 2005)

Rambo said:
			
		

> Just prefix your sentences with, 'Mummy, please can you...'




If only that actually worked


----------



## Fuzz (Dec 7, 2005)

No, I meant 5" smoke stacks for my truck, that is 5" in diameter.


----------



## shupola (Dec 7, 2005)

Fuzz said:
			
		

> No, I meant 5" smoke stacks for my truck, that is 5" in diameter.




why dont you just go for 10?

one of my redneck buddies wanted to do this to his '79 ford, its not even a diesel. he has some of the dumbest ideas sometime.

i should post a pic of his truck on here. he has it painted like the general lee from the dukes of hazzard and on the side it says "General Lee _on steroids_". lol


----------



## Lamilia (Dec 7, 2005)

Rambo said:
			
		

> Just prefix your sentences with, 'Mummy, please can you...'


hey that worked for me i just kept on talking about computers not intentionally try to get a pc for christmas and my mom got annoyed so she said she would buy me a computer its just she couldn't spend $700  on me for christmas so now im getting computer parts all through out the next few months. its like hanuka (or however you spell it) only it's spead out through months not days  .


----------

